# Clear hair glaze/toner



## cinnamingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

does anyone know of a good hair glaze that promotes shine for hair thats black or any toner/glaze for hair thats black ?


----------



## estherika (Jul 3, 2006)

I was gonna ask the same thing myself

I'll be waiting for answers as well...


----------



## clairechacha (Jul 3, 2006)

John Frieda' color galze is good

otherwise I've gotten good results with Shine Happy by Clairol, I think.

It's in a blue box. : )


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

does jonh frieda make a glaze for black hair color


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 3, 2006)

gariner sleek and shine

gariner sleek and sine for dry/damaged rebelious hair serum


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 3, 2006)

I like either Jazzing (in clear) or Clairol's Nice n' Easy color Boosting glaze


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cinnamingirl* does jonh frieda make a glaze for black hair color I think John Frieda's is in brunette.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I like either Jazzing (in clear) or Clairol's Nice n' Easy color Boosting glaze



Where can I get this Jazzing?


----------

